# Good Vacuum for layout?



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Anybody recommend a decent hand-held (battery?) vacuum to keep the layout area clean but won't pull up scenery et al? And I have cats - - - - - so far, have seen no evidence of them 'lounging' on the benchwork. 

What features to look for in a vac?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I just use our Dyson without the long tube, converts easily into a hand-held.....


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Isn’t the Dyson too powerful for the layout scenery?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a Black & Decker cordless dust buster I use. I bought a second filter for it so I can use it to vacuum up excess ground foam and reuse it. Anything that gets vacuumed up falls into a plastic container on the vacuum.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd go with the Dust Buster as well. We have two, one upstairs and one down. The advantage of being able to retrieve items from the canister is huge.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

FYI, you can retrieve stuff from the Dyson as well, as you can see the see-thru canister in the photo above....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

No argument. But I think the Dust Busters are less forceful.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That’s probably true.....


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Too much suction can be dangerous.


----------

